# So confused and tired!



## Emilye13 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi my name's Emily and about a six months ago I was officially diagnosed with IBS. I'm 14 and I am the only person in my family that has this. I started to ask my mother to take me to the doctors about a year ago and he ran a bunch of tests. In this time I didn't want to go to school or anywhere. I wasn't eatting and was very afraid an scared. I didn't know what I had and no one I knew had any idea what IBS was. After a while I was diagnosed. Soon as I was diagnosed I started avoiding foods that the doctor said I should try avoiding. But my mother kept telling me I was overreacting and this was no big deal. It made me feel horrible.Now I try to kept things quiet about my problems and go on with a normal teen life but it's hard. I used to be this outgoing girl who loved to go with friends and do fun things but now I feel like I'm letting people down and no one understands. What can I do to help my IBS and deal with my normal life?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well hon why don't you tell us what your worst symptoms are and then we can guide you a bit better.


----------



## Emilye13 (Jul 3, 2012)

Well I have diarrahea and lot of stomach pain. It's hard to manage.


----------



## Shell13 (Jun 25, 2012)

Emily, I was about 16 when I was diagnosed with IBS. I also had stomach pains and alot of diarrhea. I know how you feel. I stopped doing alot of things I used to 'cause I was scared. I figured out, though, that the friends that understood what I was going through were the only ones worth having, anyway. Have you tried Immodium? It worked really well for me back then. I remember feeling like I was the only one going through this my age, but I'm glad you have support like this website so you know that's not true. I actually stopped having those symptoms after about 18 years old, and I haven't had any real problems with it until last year again and I am now 38 years old. I'm hoping that because you are so young you may also go into a long remission as well. Just hang on, there are alot of people out there trying to find answers and help for these symptoms. Hopefully, you can find something that works for you, and I'm glad you are looking for support instead of suffering alone. Try Immodium, (and I know it sounds silly, but a banana a day helped me too.) I'm sure with a little trial and error you'll find something to help.Keep strong, ypu are not alone.


----------



## Shell13 (Jun 25, 2012)

Emily, I was about 16 when I was diagnosed with IBS. I also had stomach pains and alot of diarrhea. I know how you feel. I stopped doing alot of things I used to 'cause I was scared. I figured out, though, that the friends that understood what I was going through were the only ones worth having, anyway. Have you tried Immodium? It worked really well for me back then. I remember feeling like I was the only one going through this my age, but I'm glad you have support like this website so you know that's not true. I actually stopped having those symptoms after about 18 years old, and I haven't had any real problems with it until last year again and I am now 38 years old. I'm hoping that because you are so young you may also go into a long remission as well. Just hang on, there are alot of people out there trying to find answers and help for these symptoms. Hopefully, you can find something that works for you, and I'm glad you are looking for support instead of suffering alone. Try Immodium, (and I know it sounds silly, but a banana a day helped me too.) I'm sure with a little trial and error you'll find something to help. Keep strong, you are not alone.


----------

